# Surround Speaker Placement



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am about to install a home theater system consisting of an LG 55LM7600, Onkyo TX-NR709, Def Tech 5.1 Speakers consisting of fronts BP-8060ST (built in 10" subwoofers), center CS-8060HD, surrounds SR-8040HD. The fronts and surrounds are bipolar speakers. I am attaching a picture of my room that is to scale. The room size is 11.5' x 22' x 8'. 
My dilemma is where to best place the surrounds and how high off the floor. My main seat is the chair. The best place that I am considering is to place one directly behind the chair (because of the sliding glass door it cannot go further out). The surround would have to go quite high - about 6" from the ceiling and next to the edge of the sliding door because there are curtains to the side of the sliding door. I cannot put the speaker above the sliding door as I will have to run wire from the basement below. The other speaker would go on the back wall behind the couch, but how far from the corner should it be placed.

Any ideas and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I would mount the surrounds in the back tri-corners of the room (where the corners meet the ceiling). Point them inward and down, aimed towards your listening position (chair). The multiple reflective surfaces near the speakers will diffuse the sound a bit and aid in envelopment. The wide spread will help maintain stereo separation in the surround field.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the suggestion above - with your main listening position located really close to the middle of the room, you would not have an issue with being able to localize one over the other as well.


----------



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the suggestions. I also emailed Def Tech customer technical assistance and they suggested the back wall about 6 feet high.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Bulldog4791 said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the suggestions. I also emailed Def Tech customer technical assistance and they suggested the back wall about 6 feet high.


Did they suggest putting them close together?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Bulldog4791 said:


> I also emailed Def Tech customer technical assistance and they suggested the back wall about 6 feet high.


6 feet high is fine if you don't want to mount the surrounds at/near the ceiling (won't matter much since it's a difference of a foot or so). 

Since your surrounds are bipoles with two sets of drivers angled away from each other, try to mount them so that the back of the speaker is straddling the corner. This way, both sets of drivers are the same distance from their respective walls. Easiest way to do that is to mount a 1-foot by 1-foot shelf in the corner and put the surround speaker on the shelf so that one set of drivers face the side walls and the other set of drivers face the back wall.


----------



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Did they suggest putting them close together?


No they suggested the back wall and near the corner.


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

wow thats a tough configuration to deal with its like the room and window/door is fighting you .....i wonder if a center sound bar with seperate subwoofer would be an option. i realize that may not be what you wanted to hear but keep that open as an option. while you play around with the speaker set up.


----------

